# My machines- Emco-Maier, Deckel, Atlas



## frugalguido (Feb 4, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome, your shop looks very nice, well laid out lit and organized.  Nice machines in great shape as well, some nice used finds.

I see the bottom of a Datsun Trans Am poster,  Id love to see a full shot of it.  Ive been a road race fan since I was a child and have done a bit of driving as well.  Racing memorabilia is something I try to obtain and appreciate each piece I find and that of others.


----------



## mikey (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow, for a woodworker/metal worker, that is about the cleanest shop I can recall! Very nice machines you have there, Sir.


----------



## frugalguido (Feb 4, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## frugalguido (Feb 4, 2017)

mikey said:


> Wow, for a woodworker/metal worker, that is about the cleanest shop I can recall! Very nice machines you have there, Sir.


Thank you!


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice 510, I have always wanted one. A friend of mine has one that was a factory race car. It has the nicest roll cage installations I've ever seen.  I'd love to see your posters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Your shop looks great!! No doubt "clean up" is a high priority. I could certainly use a lot of that skill here.
Your pictures reminded me of the navy"Transit Barracks" at Adak, Alaska. The Chief in charge kept that place so clean I wouldn't hesitate to eat my chow off of the deck.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## 1965fb (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't think I would ever leave that shop. That's the stuff dreams are made on.
Very Nice!


----------



## frugalguido (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks! I try to keep the shop clean after working in it. It usually takes me about a half hour to an hour to clean up the machines, vacuum up the chips and put the tools away. I find that coming into the shop the next day much more pleasant when it's clean. Trust me, I wasn't always that way, sometimes age has it's pluses!


----------



## SmashingPumpkins (Mar 8, 2017)

Very nice!! Super clean and I like the red stripe on the wall---really sets things off.


----------



## tweinke (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice equipment and shop that you can be truly proud of! Welcome aboard.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh man is that nice.   I'm drooling.


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 8, 2017)

Beautiful shop! I aspire to having my place be like that someday. Chaos still reigns supreme here for now..

Nice job on the shaper! What a beauty.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 9, 2017)

Very nice setup you have there. The Deckel's look like well made machines, does the CNC mill run on G code, or has it been updated? You'll find there are quite a slew of car and bike guys here, always interesting projects to checkout, and new ideas to apply, or modify to suit your own stuff. Basically your big kids playground. Cheers, Mike


----------



## frugalguido (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yes, the Deckel runs on G code and has many canned cycles. One problem is the limited memory 24K, I have used the cam in Fusion but, it likes to generate alot of lines of code.


----------



## OCJohn (Dec 13, 2021)

frugalguido said:


> View attachment 253528


Sorry I'm late to the party on this thread, but I gotta ask a couple questions.

1. What's the make/model of that beautiful and tidy grey mill?
2. Do you have a connection with the BRE #85 Datsun? I saw Bobby Alison run that car at Riverside when I was a kid. (Big-block Chevy powered McLarens in the Can-Am that weekend, too. Probably where I got my love for orange...)


----------



## Steve-F (Dec 13, 2021)

Wow , how did I miss this!! From a fellow Emco guy! Very nice!!!


----------



## frugalguido (Dec 13, 2021)

OCJohn said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party on this thread, but I gotta ask a couple questions.
> 
> 1. What's the make/model of that beautiful and tidy grey mill?
> 2. Do you have a connection with the BRE #85 Datsun? I saw Bobby Alison run that car at Riverside when I was a kid. (Big-block Chevy powered McLarens in the Can-Am that weekend, too. Probably where I got my love for orange...)


1. The grey mill is a Deckel FP-1 1970 vintage,  cat 40 spindles on both vertical and horizontal with dial control of feeds and speeds.

2. Just a long term Datsun guy, but I did go see Pete Brock in Henderson, NV.
Didn't you used to go to the Datsun meets in Shasta?


----------



## OCJohn (Dec 13, 2021)

I went to a few. But I just go to see cars and hang with Datsun people. I haven't had a running Datsun since 1984 – my first car. 

Love your shop. Very nice.


----------



## frugalguido (Dec 13, 2021)

Steve-F said:


> Wow , how did I miss this!! From a fellow Emco guy! Very nice!!!


I have had both of the EMCO's since new, purchased back in the day from Blueridge machinery. Also had a Compact 8, but sold it.


----------



## frugalguido (Dec 13, 2021)

OCJohn said:


> I went to a few. But I just go to see cars and hang with Datsun people. I haven't had a running Datsun since 1984 – my first car.
> 
> Love your shop. Very nice.


Thanks, Here is my original owner 510 at Shasta.


----------



## OCJohn (Dec 13, 2021)

B!tchen.


----------



## Steve-F (Dec 13, 2021)

Wow! So cool!! That's the model I have, a Compact 8! I know your area well, we have 11+ acres in Virginia City Highlands:<)


----------



## Larry42 (Dec 13, 2021)

frugalguido said:


> Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 253356
> 
> ...


Your tools don't look like they are used. Way too clean.


----------



## frugalguido (Jan 6, 2022)

Steve-F said:


> Wow! So cool!! That's the model I have, a Compact 8! I know your area well, we have 11+ acres in Virginia City Highlands:<)


That area has been growing a lot. I live across the valley on the west side and look across at the Highlands,  you should see the lights up at the Highlands at night, lots more that there use to be!  Do you get up here very often?


----------



## Steve-F (Jan 6, 2022)

My wife is up in the Galena/ Reno area right now at her folks house trying to wrap up their estate. We bought in VCH 20 years ago, cut in the pads, drilled a well, septic plans done, but times have changed as you noted... she has been telling me the housing has been exploding up that way! No, I haven't been there in about 3 years....I'm almost afraid what it's going to look like  Plans were going to build there, but after 40  plus years in North San Diego county, it doesn't look likely any more. It will be for sale in the near future.  It was a piece of heaven at the time!


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 6, 2022)

Steve-F said:


> Plans were going to build there, but after 40 plus years


Sounds like me.
I bought 140 acres 25 miles south of Lincoln about that same time. Never got there. Too old now. The farm land brings in OK rent though.


----------



## frugalguido (Jan 6, 2022)

Steve-F said:


> My wife is up in the Galena/ Reno area right now at her folks house trying to wrap up their estate. We bought in VCH 20 years ago, cut in the pads, drilled a well, septic plans done, but times have changed as you noted... she has been telling me the housing has been exploding up that way! No, I haven't been there in about 3 years....I'm almost afraid what it's going to look like  Plans were going to build there, but after 40  plus years in North San Diego county, it doesn't look likely any more. It will be for sale in the near future.  It was a piece of heaven at the time!


Wow, I am in the same area of town.You should be able to sell and make tool money on that.The next door neighbor who was from California just sold, they purchased it for $1mill last year and it sold last week for $2 mill not a bad investment, but who knows were they went.


----------

